# Pics of my Great Dane, Chloe



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi, im new and i was told you guys wanted some pics of Great Danes. well, shes only 6months old right now, but shes still a dane!


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

nice pic! thanks for sharing


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow he's huge!  Everyone is gonna flip after seeing these pics, I believe you are our first great dane owner on here!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool photos. I have a few friends that have Danes, I love them but my house is too small. They need and even bigger turning radius then a Rottweiler. LOL Really cool dogs though.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Yay. Great looking dog. Lovin the big dogs.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Your eyes are stunningly blue, I wish my eyes are blue  And gorgeous dog, big dogs rock!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The person could be wearing colored contacts.  I know this weird girl that had purple colored contacts so her eyes were purple. lol


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> The person could be wearing colored contacts.  I know this weird girl that had purple colored contacts so her eyes were purple. lol


oh great so now im weird because i have colored contacts! thanks! yeah theyre contacts, my eyes are actually really really dark brown, almost black. i have a few colors. and thanks for the comments guys, thats my little world there! love her to death!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I wasn't saying your weird, I was saying the girl with the purple contacts was. I like the contacts.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Chloe is gorgeous!! Durb is right about us flipping out over a Dane!! At least me anyway!!  I have an English Mastiff who is also 6 months and its nice for us large and giant breed owners to have others to compare notes with. We also have a few Saint owners as well on here. 

How tall is Chloe and her weight at six months? At some point _way_ down the road, I'd LOVE to have a Dane. Also, we have another member, sillylilykitty, who really interested in getting a Dane at some point, I believe.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Haha, well we are actually looking into getting another dane already. i would really like a harlequin (cow) for the next one. my boyfriend is also looking at fawns. but harls are just very original looking. right now Chloe is 22inches at the withers (shoulders) and 45lbs. she supposed to be 60lbs at the least, but because she had HOD, she couldnt have a lot of weight on her, nor would she eat when she first got it. also she didnt walk for 3 months so a lot of the muscle isnt there, but she is gaining that. her father was very very large, and so was her mother, we are estimating at her rate of growth so far, she will be about 30inches + at the withers, and about 135-140lbs.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Chloe is beautiful!! Im sorry to hear about her HOD, unfortunatly it is common in this breed!

I have a Dane boy, Ryder. He is 37" at the withers and 160lbs, but could stand to put more on. He is just now filling out and will be 3 in November

I also do some fostering for a local rescue and some personal rescue too. I love this breed!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Is HOD a bone disease or something? I'm not very familiar with it. I'm glad that she is starting to feel better though. I'm sure it was just an awful, worry filled time for you.  

I know what you mean by wanting another. After we got Uallis, my Mastiff, we realized that we our true Mastiff lovers and will always have one in our lives. It has definitely been a learning experience and very rewarding. We also decided that we _had_ to have another but we want to wait for our younger dogs to grow up a bit as 2 of them are really young and do some renovations on our house first. We need more room for these large dogs!  Uallis, my Mastiff, is at 6 months around 26 inches tall and over 100 lbs. So more room is really needed!  

We have been wanting some pictures of Danes and so we are very glad that you joined and I hope that you find a lot of useful information to help you raise Chloe! Here is _one_ of the actual threads where we were talking about needing more "big" dog pictures. http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/13638-need-big-dog-pictures.html
I hope that you enjoy Dog Forums!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Yay! Another Dane owner! Welcome to dogforums and I for one am very happy to see another Great Dane owner on this forum (glad to see new pictures of Ryder, all4thedogs!)! I dont have a Dane myself but hopefully one day I will (I like the Harlequin and Black colors best but I also like all the rest too). Im glad shes getting better from her illness, I cant wait to hear stories of your doggie.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Chloe is stunning! I love Great Danes .


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Now we need a Dogo Argentino owner, Rhodesian Ridgeback owner, and a Newfoundland owner and ill die happy


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

hahaa ill put the word out to the big dog owners for ya lol. and yes, HOD is a growth disease. what happens is the bones grow too quick for the body and they get pain and inflammation in the joints. in more severe cases (my pup has one of the most severe recorded) they get high fevers up to and including 106, anorexia, inability to walk, stand, and even sit up sometimes. dehydration, etc. usually a pup will get this and relapse with a fever once or twice in the time that they have it, my pup relapsed every single week. i think in the 3 months that she had it bad, there was maybe two weeks that she didnt relapse, and not consecutive weeks either. we had to carry her everywhere, she would eat a lot, she was hospitalized twice. yep, that was all fun. her front feet turned out really bad (i have a pic of that ill throw in here) and she became "cow hocked" behind. she also when she started to walk here and there, she was very hunched and kind of shuffled her feet along. but now shes been walking, running, and playing for over 2 weeks now. her front feet are back to normal, her hocks are back to normal, and her back is starting to flatten out as she gains more muscle in her back legs. she lost so much from not being able to walk for 3 months. she started going down stairs this week, so thats good. and she still remembers allllll the commands i got into her in the 4weeks i had her before she got this. (sit, stay, lay down, leave it, high five, drop it, fetch) shes a strong and smart smart girl. im so proud of her.

this is her front feet when she first started walking








this is her when she first started walking, you can see how rounded her back is and the lack of muscles in her hind legs. also how large her knees are in front.









by the way, nice collar on Ryder! i had the same one for Chloe, only the green one lol. but she grew out of that one and now shes got a light green one thats got 2 rows of rhinestones on it, and a matching leash... yeah, shes got bling-age lol


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

We love these collars. We have them in blue, black, green, purple and pink. All our fosters get to wear them too LOL. 

I so glad Chloe is on the mend. HOD is horrible!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks, us too. she was actually on 2 pain killers Rimodyl and Tramadol, and now shes been off of her Tramadol for over 2 weeks and only getting better! in another week and a half or 2 weeks we are going to start slowly weaning her off of the Rimodyl. right now shes on one full pill a day, and we are going to take her off a quater of a pill at a time, 2 weeks at a time. if she regresses at all we will boost it back up a little, but so far so good!

I really should get some new pics of her outside playing. everytime i bring the camera out she goes and lays down lol. all my pics of her are laying down darn it!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

She wants you to get her good side.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Very pretty...I've never seen a brindled Dane (that I can recall)...usually black, merle or tan are common around here. Is brindle a rare color for the breed?


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

No brindle is not a rare color in the breed. Great Danes come in many colors, but the registerable colors are Harlequin (white with black patches), Mantle (marked similar to the Grey in your avatar), Black, Blue, Brindle, and Fawn. Merles are found in must Harl litters, but cant be shown. Danes also come in solid white (often have hearing and/or sight problems), and many mismarks from interbreeding color families.


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Chloe is gorgeous. Can't wait to see pics when she's fully grown.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow absolutly stunning! Ive never seen a brindle Great Dane! Looks very unique, PAWSITIVLY gorgeous, and totally PAWESOME!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

actually, her brindle is more rare. shes a black brindle. most are tan brindles, which is a tan with black striping. but shes black with tan striping. theyre harder to find. her parents were both tan brindles, and so was the other dam (same sire) out of the two litters (17 pups total) there were 16 tan brindles, and one black brindle...Mine! lol. she stuck out like a sore thumb, plus her temperment was a lot different than all the others. my boyfriend and i immediately wanted her and only her!

im sorry, i should have called her coloring what it is technically supposed to be called. its not a "black brindle" its either called a "onyx brindle" or a "reverse brindle"..... i like onyx brindle better, it sounds more... sophistocated lol


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Chloe is a pretty baby! Nice to see her for sure!


----------

